# UTDA Dealers in the midwest?



## strobelighthos (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello All - I am new to this forum. I have been looking for an acreage tractor for some time and recently stumbled onto a YM2000 for sale privately here in Nebraska. After doing some research on these and reading about grey markets and reconditioning I am hoping someone here might know of any UTDA dealers in the midwest, specifically in Nebraska. I checked the UTDA website but I don't see any dealers even remotely close to me, but in some of the threads here I have seen dealers mentioned that were not on their list.

I have looked at Kubota's, MF's, etc. but I don't really have a ton of money to sink into a tractor. I want something that will handle 5 acres of mowing, some ground clearing, grading, and snow removal. The YM2000 looks like it has potential to be a good tractor for me although it may be in my best interest to get something with 4WD. At the end of the day, I probably only have 5k to invest. 

I appreciate any and all advice and help that anyone here can give me!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcxome to the forum! 4 WD and a loader, yes! More knowledgable Yanmar fans on here than me, who can direct you correctly, but those Yanmars sure look like tough machines.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

We have owned a Yanmar trachoe for 5 years, bought it new (OUCH) and its been great. Hydrolic controls are very accurate, great motor, good on fuel, comfortable cab and very durable. And we use it alot. Good luck and Welcome


----------

